# Ball vs optical vs laser (I'm only talkin about corded mouses)



## lp41 (Aug 19, 2005)

hi,

for a corded mouses, which r better: a normal 1 (ie with a ball), optical or laser???

p.s i've heard that wireless mouses r really bad...

thnks


----------



## lynx6200 (Aug 19, 2005)

In any case, and optical would be the best, or laser (use the same kinda of technology), as the mouse movement will be more accurate.  Wireless mice are fine, they just run off batteries, which need replaced every few months, or some come with a charger.


----------



## lp41 (Aug 19, 2005)

lynx6200 said:
			
		

> In any case, and optical would be the best, or laser (use the same kinda of technology), as the mouse movement will be more accurate.  Wireless mice are fine, they just run off batteries, which need replaced every few months, or some come with a charger.



so wot's the difference between a laser and an optical mouse?


----------



## lynx6200 (Aug 19, 2005)

I think its the same, optical mouse uses laser technolgy.


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 19, 2005)

nothing, i thought they were the same....


----------



## lp41 (Aug 19, 2005)

o....i thought they were different things.....like laser r more sensitive than optical.....


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 19, 2005)

not to my knowledge, i think they are the same


----------



## alanuofm (Aug 19, 2005)

lp41 said:
			
		

> so wot's the difference between a laser and an optical mouse?



most "laser mice" use an LED light in which the sensor uses light reflected from the LED to capture movement.  the only true laser mice is the logitech mx1000 which uses an actual laser light to track movement.


----------



## kof2000 (Aug 19, 2005)

laser claims to be 20x more sensative to movement then optical


----------



## MadModder (Aug 20, 2005)

And thats not only a claim, I own the MX1000.  I've used it on floors, tables as well as several other surfaces and I have yet to find a single surface where the mouse lags or can't track the surface.  There is a difference between optical and laser.


----------



## alanuofm (Aug 20, 2005)

MadModder said:
			
		

> And thats not only a claim, I own the MX1000.  I've used it on floors, tables as well as several other surfaces and I have yet to find a single surface where the mouse lags or can't track the surface.  There is a difference between optical and laser.



hey take a look at the new logitech G5.  10 times sexier than any mouse in the market


----------



## spacedude89 (Aug 20, 2005)

oh ya, the G7 OWNZ the G5


----------



## cybereclipse (Aug 20, 2005)

yeah definatly go with laser


----------



## jjsevdt (Aug 20, 2005)

lp41 said:
			
		

> p.s i've heard that wireless mouses r really bad...



Optical is far better than wheel, and unless you're using a cheap wireless they're not bad, especially with a recharging stand


----------



## blacksage (Aug 20, 2005)

i would say the laser mouse because the ball one gets stuck and stuff my grandma has problems with hers


----------



## The_Other_One (Aug 21, 2005)

lp41 said:
			
		

> p.s i've heard that wireless mouses r really bad...



Old ones are pretty bad, or some cheaper ones.  I had a Memorx one which was ok, but I had to change the batteries every two weeks or so.  I had rechargable batteries I'd just swap in and out.

Newer mice are much better.  My Microsoft mouse lasted a good two months(maybe longer, I forget) on the original AA batteries it came with.

Also, some more expensive mice work without batteries, but you have to use a special tablet.

Oh, one other thing, I have seen a conversion where someone made a charging mouse pad that would actually charge the mouse as you moved it


----------



## Geoff (Aug 21, 2005)

dont know how taht would work unless you keep the mouse in the apprx same spot, since the + and - would be touching if it charged no matter how far u move the mouse.


----------



## kof2000 (Aug 21, 2005)

it stated that it will not work on glasses.


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 21, 2005)

stuff gets into the ball mouse and it becomes hard to use. I like optical because its cheap and affective. I just bought one in china for $3.60


----------



## Geoff (Aug 21, 2005)

lp41 said:
			
		

> o....i thought they were different things.....like laser r more sensitive than optical.....




laser mice are far more accurate and precise, they can be up to 30x more precise then an optical mouse. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826202001

And they operate on glass and transparent surfaces (not sure if optical can do that).


----------



## kobaj (Aug 21, 2005)

My optical one can track on clear plexy...And whats a scroll mouse?


----------



## spidermonkey2oo5 (Aug 24, 2005)

i have not ever used a laser mouse only optical and ball .....ball mice i think sucks because its alot slower and u have to clean them every so often, optical i think is pretty cool ...fast but messes u up every now and then and needs cleaned about every few months .... i think im gonna invest in the LAser mouse to check it out..


----------



## bigsaucybob (Aug 27, 2005)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> laser mice are far more accurate and precise, they can be up to 30x more precise then an optical mouse. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826202001
> 
> And they operate on glass and transparent surfaces (not sure if optical can do that).



is that one u gave the link 2 any good, its cheaper than the mx1000 but does it even compare to it, or is the mx1000 just the best of the best.


----------



## kof2000 (Aug 27, 2005)

that one has 7 buttons,usb and 1 wheel  the mx1000 has 8 buttons and tilt wheels and probalby bigger and it is a usb or a ps2


----------



## alanuofm (Aug 28, 2005)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> dont know how taht would work unless you keep the mouse in the apprx same spot, since the + and - would be touching if it charged no matter how far u move the mouse.



could be possible to make a mouse where kinetic energy is converted to electrical energy like some of those newer watches.


----------



## Archangel (Aug 28, 2005)

I think ill just stick to my optical tackball 
i didnt have a surface where it was lagging yet..

pfff.. mouse users


----------



## Geoff (Aug 28, 2005)

alanuofm said:
			
		

> could be possible to make a mouse where kinetic energy is converted to electrical energy like some of those newer watches.



my old seiko was kinetic, never needed to change the battery


----------



## Don't Hack!!! (Aug 31, 2005)

i own a mx510 and find it to be perfect from logitech. Its a optical mouse. They came out with all this other crap that they say is better and it prob is but mouse traction can only get so good and i think that its pointless to get anything better then a mx510 cause it jsut great how it is already. Just get a really nice mouse from logitech corded not noncorded. There will always be somewhat of lagg between cordless mouses. Trust me read the reviews corded mouses are still the way to go and oh yea no point in a good mouse if it cant track the surface good so get a good mouse pad like FUNC surface 1030 its great and it got 2 sides to use. You can also add teflon tape to your mouse feet to get reactions like gliding across ice.


----------



## alanuofm (Aug 31, 2005)

Don't Hack!!! said:
			
		

> i own a mx510 and find it to be perfect from logitech. Its a optical mouse. They came out with all this other crap that they say is better and it prob is but mouse traction can only get so good and i think that its pointless to get anything better then a mx510 cause it jsut great how it is already. Just get a really nice mouse from logitech corded not noncorded. There will always be somewhat of lagg between cordless mouses. Trust me read the reviews corded mouses are still the way to go and oh yea no point in a good mouse if it cant track the surface good so get a good mouse pad like FUNC surface 1030 its great and it got 2 sides to use. You can also add teflon tape to your mouse feet to get reactions like gliding across ice.



try using it on a white surface.


----------



## mickz2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Once you use an optical, you'll never want to go back to a ball mouse.


----------



## Renzore101 (Sep 1, 2005)

haha this goes without question my friend dont even thing of a ball mouse laser are the way of the future present


----------



## Renzore101 (Sep 1, 2005)

mickz2 said:
			
		

> Once you use an optical, you'll never want to go back to a ball mouse.


most intelligent thing said all day


----------

